# Clipless shoes with platform pedals?



## crafty35a (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to mountain biking, and don't yet think I'm ready to switch over to clipless pedals. But I do need a pair of cycling shoes (right now I'm riding aroudn in an old pair of New Balance 574's). What I'm wondering is if I buy a pair of clipless shoes, will they be an improvement over my NB's while I continue to ride platforms? I do expect to make the switch over to clipless pedals at some point, so I'm hoping that I can find a pair of shoes that will suit both purposes.

I've been looking at entry level shoes -- currently I'm debating between the Shimano SH-MT21 and Specialized Taho. Does anyone have any insight as to whether either of these would work for me?


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I would go with the shimano for any real trail riding. I don't think the specialized will be able to hold up. It looks almost like a spin class shoe. Personally, I'd just go ahead and do clipless. You can get a nice shoe and pedal combo from pricepoint.com.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...te-Excel-Mtn-Shoes-w_-Wellgo-Wam-M3-Pedal.htm

This is an inexpensive choice.


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

I just made almost the exact same switch, I was riding around in some New Balance something 75's, but just switched over to the SH-MT21 (and SPD-M520 pedal). 

The SH-MT21 is nice and comfortable, and feels well put together. For the price I would recommend it. The bottom is pretty flat without the cleats attached. I think I would agree with mlepito though, just go ahead and get the pedals and shoes now. Is there any reason behind waiting? I went for my first clipless ride yesterday, a couple of moments where it felt weird not being able to move my foot right away off the pedal, but it felt really great being on the bike using them, pretty sure I was able to maintain a higher average speed over my regular route than with flats/cages.


----------



## puckdaddy (May 28, 2009)

*shoes*

I use the Spec Tahos and they are great. I too have platform pedals and I have a great grip on them. Ive also heard people recommend skater type shoes (flat bottom) with platform pedals. Hope this helps.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I would recommend skater shoes with platforms, too.

But firstly, I would ask why you aren't ready to switch over to clipless. If it's not a money thing and you're planning on doing it eventually, just friggin do it now. Buy some PD-M520's and you'll be used to them in like 3 minutes.


----------



## UneaK (May 17, 2009)

http://jensonusa.com/store/product/SH290B01-Five+Ten+Impact+2+Low+Shoe.aspx

I wear these shoes with my Kona Jackshit Primo pedals, and its like my feet are glued to the bike.


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

crafty35a said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to mountain biking, and don't yet think I'm ready to switch over to clipless pedals. But I do need a pair of cycling shoes (right now I'm riding aroudn in an old pair of New Balance 574's). What I'm wondering is if I buy a pair of clipless shoes, will they be an improvement over my NB's while I continue to ride platforms? I do expect to make the switch over to clipless pedals at some point, so I'm hoping that I can find a pair of shoes that will suit both purposes.
> 
> I've been looking at entry level shoes -- currently I'm debating between the Shimano SH-MT21 and Specialized Taho. Does anyone have any insight as to whether either of these would work for me?


Any cycling shoe will be a huge improvement over NBs. The stiff sole will put down a lot more power than a flexible tennis shoe.

I use clipless on my road bike, but still use toe clips on my mountain bikes. I know I am in the extreme minority here, but for the type of xc/technical riding I do where I am frequently in and out of the pedals, I have just found that toe clips work better for me. However, I started using toes clips 30 years ago, so they are second nature to me. I recommend going straight to clipless if that's your goal.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

Fiendbear said:


> Any cycling shoe will be a huge improvement over NBs. The stiff sole will put down a lot more power than a flexible tennis shoe.
> 
> I use clipless on my road bike, but still use toe clips on my mountain bikes. I know I am in the extreme minority here, but for the type of xc/technical riding I do where I am frequently in and out of the pedals, I have just found that toe clips work better for me. However, I started using toes clips 30 years ago, so they are second nature to me. I recommend going straight to clipless if that's your goal.


It's amazing how opinions differ from person to person. I think it goes to show there is no definitive answer that suits everyone.

+1 for toe clips! I used them for 17+ years without issue. I finally switched to clipless last year and have adapted well, but haven't experienced the performance advantage that's been claimed. In fact, while I appreciate some added control most of the time, they can be killers at other times.

But I haven't seen the advantage in bike shoes vs. running shoes. I got bike shoes before I switched to clipless and used them for a while with my toe clips. They worked OK, but I didn't see a noticeable performance improvement. In fact I enjoyed the extreme light weight and ventilation of the running shoes. But everything's a trade-off, and it's been fun experimenting!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Stiff soled mtb shoes are an improvement, but one mostly noticed when used with clipless. My wife does the mtb shoe/platform route right now. She lacks the handling confidence to use clipless at the moment, but will switch when she gets there. She uses this combo now because the rugged knobby sole on the shoes is good for hiking up a hill you can't ride yet. She did the regular shoe route for awhile, and had a hard time when the trail was steep and/or slippery.


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

tduro said:


> I still find it amazing how opinions differ from person to person. I think it goes to show that this is no definitive answer for everyone.
> 
> +1 for toe clips! I used them for 17+ years without issue. I finally switched to clipless last year and have adapted well, but haven't experienced the performance advantage that's been claimed.


Yeah, I hear you. Using both for many years now (currently clipless road, toe clips mtb) and have decided it's really just a matter of personal preference. I just have to ride with one or the other.

On my road bike, it's all about foot placement and pedal weight. On my mtb bike, it's about foot placement and stability (not slipping off the pedals). I personally don't experience any performance advantage of one vs. the other.

Whatever works, right?!


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> Stiff soled mtb shoes are an improvement, but one mostly noticed when used with clipless. My wife does the mtb shoe/platform route right now. She lacks the handling confidence to use clipless at the moment, but will switch when she gets there. She uses this combo now because the rugged knobby sole on the shoes is good for hiking up a hill you can't ride yet. She did the regular shoe route for awhile, and had a hard time when the trail was steep and/or slippery.


I found the opposite to be true. When off the bike in rocky or slippery terrain, or carrying a broken bike to the car, my old trail running shoes were spectacular. My MTB shoes are less stable in that terrain, due to the stiff sole and the cleat.


----------



## LenMcC (Apr 10, 2007)

the 12 year old scar on my elbow says no. oh, wait... that's from clipless pedals with tennis shoes.

i rode clipless for a while, then went back to platforms. the trials rider in me brought that change. i like the freedom of platforms.


----------



## crafty35a (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I just went to a couple local shops and tried on both the SH-MT21 and the Specialized Taho. The Shimanos have a slightly stiffer sole, but they just don't fit me quite as well as the Tahos do. So I ended up picking up a pair of the Tahos. I will probably pick up a set of M520 pedals soon and make the jump to clipless, but the Tahos definitely seem like they'll be fine with my platforms in the meantime.


----------

